# IHCman



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I have often wondered aloud what happened to IHCman. He was a great poster from North Dakota that was very active since joining(over 1300 posts) and then just suddenly fell off of the map in June of 2020. Anyone have the slightest about how or whom can get me in touch or direction?

Regards, Mike


----------



## PaulN (Mar 4, 2014)

Did he leave any clues in his posts as to a specific location? If so, we could look him up by phone book, plat book or social media.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Given his handle here I wonder if he is or was on redpowerforum. I looked and there is not anybody with the handle IHCman, so if he is there it must be with a different handle. The closest is IHC man and that person is from NE.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

he is located in central ND west of Devils Lake about 75miles.Chatted with him about fishing in the area a couple yrs ago.

Travis Is his name,have his last one also but don't want to post it.

His e-mail address isn't active anymore either.


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

Not to worry guys, I just took a break last year when things got busy haying, spraying, and praying for rain. Still praying for rain. I Just hadn't logged in but I had been lurking every once in awhile.

All is well and the Rona didn't get me. Just need some rain to make the crops and grass grow up here. I'll try to frequent the site a little more often though I might disappear in June and July again but I'll be back.


----------

